
AutoML for large scale image classification and object detection - runesoerensen
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/11/automl-for-large-scale-image.html
======
wakkaflokka
I love the concept of AutoML. One of the first things I'll do after cleaning
data and engineering features is setup TPOT on another box and let it run
while I continue on with my model building.

I wonder at what point the data cleaning, feature engineering, and model
building will all be entirely automated. And what that means for the role of a
data scientist within a non-tech organization.

------
runesoerensen
_" On ImageNet image classification, NASNet achieves a prediction accuracy of
82.7% on the validation set, surpassing all previous Inception models that we
built [2, 3, 4]. Additionally, NASNet performs 1.2% better than all previous
published results and is on par with the best unpublished result reported on
arxiv.org"_

